# Gorgeous Nordic Drama Productionmusic!



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 16, 2020)

Just wanted to share this production-music album which I listened to the first time today and fell in love with right away!

Gorgeous writing, production and emotional authenticity... (and lovely live solo strings on top!) in subjective my view, as usual with the arts but I hope you'll be enjoying it as much as I did! 




__





Nordic Score


Intimate and fragile cinematic soundscapes for drama, documentary and film scores.




www.universalproductionmusic.com





Composers: Christian Tschuggnall and Michael Edwards


----------

